# Ads and sign for tipping



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

Give these a try.

Based of the energy built from an earlier thread I see that we can campaign for a in app tipping feature if we present it as the Riders request. I've had enough riders request this feature (whether they where serious or not) that makes this a true statement. This will then show us drivers as the messenger for this request. This is important because Uber will only make any move on this if they see the Riders requiring this app addition.

Had one rider tip me even though she thought it was already included in the fee! I thanked her and let her know that tips aren't included in the fare.
I've created some ads that can get the conversation started to educate our riders.

These ads can be used on social media. I've created different variations using the same message.































This simple design is created as a interior car sign. If my rider inquires about the feature I'll just respond by saying "You should contact Uber about adding this feature!".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many people that run Lyft are starting to claim that in app tipping in lyft gives them an easy out for not tipping. Low tipping rate, 2-3% ler $100 earned. They can easily say "Oh yea ill tip in app" or know drivers wont push or solicit a tip because the rider "can" tip in app. 

Those drivers that have improved their tipping with their uber pax are doing better at receiving tips with Uber than with Lyft.

Many of those drivers are even saying that they almost would rather Uber NOT add tipping to app.


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Many people that run Lyft are starting to claim that in app tipping in lyft gives them an easy out for not tipping. Low tipping rate, 2-3% ler $100 earned. They can easily say "Oh yea ill tip in app" or know drivers wont push or solicit a tip because the rider "can" tip in app.
> 
> Those drivers that have improved their tipping with their uber pax are doing better at receiving tips with Uber than with Lyft.
> 
> Many of those drivers are even saying that they almost would rather Uber NOT add tipping to app.


Those riders probably don't tip anyways! For those that do, this would be a good feature! At the end of the day tippers will tip and non-tippers won't but having another option for those that do shouldn't be bad for business!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tdoes said:


> Those riders probably don't tip anyways! For those that do, this would be a good feature! At the end of the day tippers will tip and non-tippers won't but having another option for those that do shouldn't be bad for business!


Im not too sure about that. Ill bring in Chauffeur_James who has direct information to compare between lyft tips with in app tipping and uber tips using our own tipping tablet feature. He has argued that he doesnt want uber to do in app tipping, many of us that are doing tablet tipping systems are seeing great results thst he believes may be erased by having an in app tipping feature within uber.


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not too sure about that. Ill bring in Chauffeur_James who has direct information to compare between lyft tips with in app tipping and uber tips using our own tipping tablet feature. He has argued that he doesnt want uber to do in app tipping, many of us that are doing tablet tipping systems are seeing great results thst he believes may be erased by having an in app tipping feature within uber.


Do you have a link to that discussion?
Curious to see the points made. Thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tdoes said:


> Do you have a link to that discussion?
> Curious to see the points made. Thanks


I don't recall which thread he said it specifically, but he'll probably chime in soon since I tagged him.

If you want to learn more about what we've done with our Tablet Tipping Signs, here is that thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I don't recall which thread he said it specifically, but he'll probably chime in soon since I tagged him.
> 
> If you want to learn more about what we've done with our Tablet Tipping Signs, here is that thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tdoes said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out!


Here we go, found it stalking his profile page: https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-uber-losing-marketshare-to-lyft.133276/#post-2058758 Geno made the first observation and James agreed.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Here we go, found it stalking his profile page: https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-uber-losing-marketshare-to-lyft.133276/#post-2058758 Geno made the first observation and James agreed.


Stalker lol. Look I'm no Lyft expert. I barely do Lyft, but I just did some research on my past 30 Lyft trips. I made $25 in tips. And that was an anomaly because I average $5 for every 9 rides. When I compare that to my past 30 rides with Uber I've made $40 in tips. 32 rides ago one rider gave me a $55 tip. I personally think most people after getting out of your car are not going to leave a tip. The tablet has been awesome for me.


----------

